
Why WeWork Thinks It's Worth $20B - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/story/this-is-why-wework-thinks-its-worth-20-billion/?mbid=nl_9617_backchannel_p1
======
ErikVandeWater
I didn't see anything in the article that was really valuable. A standing desk
that automatically adjusts its height? Automatic scheduling of conference
rooms (I assume you would have to give WeWork access to your GCal email for
this)?

Even the perfect office space isn't much different from what is in place
today. And how analytics done on a WeWork space extrapolates to enterprise
office spaces is unknown.

